# Catfish pond?



## pikfiredawg (Mar 5, 2012)

Does anyone know of a Catfish pond or fish pond around the Baker area that Does pay per pound or catch and release. Im looking for somewhere to take my son. The only one I know of is Steve's Farm in walnut hill, but looking for something closer. 

Thanks


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

I have seen ads on Craigslist under "Sporting" that advertises something like $10 a person and catch all you want or something like that. Go to "Search" and find it that way.


----------



## pikfiredawg (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks Ill try that.


----------



## snaptrap (Jun 4, 2011)

i searched craigslist earlier and i guy was asking for someone to cut his 1 acre lawn for a whole years worth of fishing in his pond he said you could fish whenever and bring as many people as you want! i think it was in foley maybe?


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

snaptrap said:


> i searched craigslist earlier and i guy was asking for someone to cut his 1 acre lawn for a whole years worth of fishing in his pond he said you could fish whenever and bring as many people as you want! i think it was in foley maybe?


Wow, that seems like a sweet deal.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Hope someone can come up one around Baker. I'm intersted to take friends and pretty much had an assured catch. Have been to Steve's over in Walnut Hill. It's excellent.


----------

